# Doubt: Union Atlas vs. Force vs. Flite Pro



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi everyone!

First of all I will say that my level of snowboarding is still kinda beginner/entry level. I just ordered my first whole new snowboard (Nitro T1, 2014) and I'm really looking forward to testing it!

To the board I need some bindings *surprise* 
Actually I've already ordered the Union Atlas M/L, 2014. But after I have been reading a bit thread's that have been going on in here I have come to doubt. I don't know if the Atlas is the right one for me at my level right now.

My boots right now are Burton Moto 8.5.
My riding style is like 20% park (rails, boxes and small kickers) 20% off-pists and 60% jibbing down the mountain I think. 

Do you think it is "necessary" for me to go for the Atlas or should I start trying the Flite Pro or the Force? 

Please come with some recommendation for me if possible. I really appreciate it!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

MenzelMorten said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First of all I will say that my level of snowboarding is still kinda beginner/entry level. I just ordered my first whole new snowboard (Nitro T1, 2014) and I'm really looking forward to testing it!
> 
> ...


Your honestly probably worrying too much, just stick with your order of those Atlas and enjoy.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

You'll be fine. Don't worry about it, especially if you've already bought the bindings.

Put them on your board, and have fun snowboarding.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

You're both probably right! I just want to be sure that I don't buy something that doesn't fit my level and such. But thank you very much for your fast respond!


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*fine*

your fine. but more importantly, THIS IS MY 100TH POST!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

MenzelMorten said:


> You're both probably right! I just want to be sure that I don't buy something that doesn't fit my level and such. But thank you very much for your fast respond!


Don't worry too much about equipment above your level. I honestly don't think there is skill levels for boards, there are just boards meant for different things and do different things well. Shit im coming into my 2nd season this coming winter and you should've seen what I was riding last season and what all ive got set aside for this coming season.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

DCsnow said:


> your fine. but more importantly, THIS IS MY 100TH POST!


Post 102 it says actually. But congratz anyway :eusa_clap:


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> Don't worry too much about equipment above your level. I honestly don't think there is skill levels for boards, there are just boards meant for different things and do different things well. Shit im coming into my 2nd season this coming winter and you should've seen what I was riding last season and what all ive got set aside for this coming season.


I see where you're going! I've been into boardsports in general for long time and snowboarding for a couple of weekends in all. I got the feeling of the snow now I think and last season I got some really good basics down I think as well. I am ready for some bigger improvements now but still not too fast you know. I also don't want to apologize because of the gear 
Anyways I'll stick to the Atlas then!

Btw. have you heard anyone's judgment of the Nitro T1?


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

MenzelMorten said:


> Post 102 it says actually. But congratz anyway :eusa_clap:


it updates after every post. its probably at like 105 now


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

MenzelMorten said:


> I see where you're going! I've been into boardsports in general for long time and snowboarding for a couple of weekends in all. I got the feeling of the snow now I think and last season I got some really good basics down I think as well. I am ready for some bigger improvements now but still not too fast you know. I also don't want to apologize because of the gear
> Anyways I'll stick to the Atlas then!
> 
> Btw. have you heard anyone's judgment of the Nitro T1?


I honestly haven't. They have a youtube video where they talk about the board a bit tho.

2014 Nitro T1 Snowboard Review - YouTube

Its a sintered base so just make sure you wax the hell out of it often.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> I honestly haven't. They have a youtube video where they talk about the board a bit tho.
> 
> 2014 Nitro T1 Snowboard Review - YouTube
> 
> Its a sintered base so just make sure you wax the hell out of it often.


I'd watched the video a couple of times and I think I can have plenty of fun with this one.

About the waxing.. Is there a wax you would advise me to use? Cold, hot, brand?


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Last season I was using Burton Fluoro wax and it did fine but was a bit expensive. I looked into waxes and heard allot of good things about Hertel wax so that what im using this season. Ive got a large brick of their "Racing FC739" All Temperature wax, bit more expensive but whatever. Many seem to really like the Hertel "Super Hot Sauce" all temp wax they make, and the pricetag for it is very reasonable. You can order it up on amazon too.

Amazon.com: Hertel "Super Hot Sauce" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 3/4 lb Brick: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> Last season I was using Burton Fluoro wax and it did fine but was a bit expensive. I looked into waxes and heard allot of good things about Hertel wax so that what im using this season. Ive got a large brick of their "Racing FC739" All Temperature wax, bit more expensive but whatever. Many seem to really like the Hertel "Super Hot Sauce" all temp wax they make, and the pricetag for it is very reasonable. You can order it up on amazon too.
> 
> Amazon.com: Hertel "Super Hot Sauce" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 3/4 lb Brick: Sports & Outdoors


Great! I'll look into that. Thanks a lot man. Really!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

NP man, im not even close to an expert or anything, just did some of the research when I had the same sort of questions. Honestly don't worry too much about all the details and just have fun. Lol doesn't really matter what your riding when your beginner anyway it wont make you much better, with the exception of magnetraction maybe lol


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> NP man, im not even close to an expert or anything, just did some of the research when I had the same sort of questions. Honestly don't worry too much about all the details and just have fun. Lol doesn't really matter what your riding when your beginner anyway it wont make you much better, with the exception of magnetraction maybe lol


Yeah I know but maybe you saved me from a couple of hours research (Y)
I know I won't get any better and that's cool as long as I don't get any worse as well


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MenzelMorten said:


> Btw. have you heard anyone's judgment of the Nitro T1?


It's a bit stiffer park twin. More built for jumpers than jibbers.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MenzelMorten said:


> About the waxing.. Is there a wax you would advise me to use? Cold, hot, brand?


A good base grind with structure and all temp wax is all you need unless you're riding Bear sludge or below -10 degrees.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Nivek said:


> It's a bit stiffer park twin. More built for jumpers than jibbers.


I was also looking at the DC Mega Ply 2014, when a friend of mine said to me that I could get more fun with the Nitro T1 because of my level of riding right now. He said it was because of the camber that the DC has. 
For a beginner/entry level which one would you choose? 

Thanks!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

MenzelMorten said:


> I was also looking at the DC Mega Ply 2014, when a friend of mine said to me that I could get more fun with the Nitro T1 because of my level of riding right now. He said it was because of the camber that the DC has.
> For a beginner/entry level which one would you choose?
> 
> Thanks!


Camber can be a bit discouraging for beginner riders, as you'll catch edges more often and eat snow because of it. Rocker is more friendly to beginner riders, and different kind of hyrids as there is more than just the choice of rocker, camber, or flat.

Here are a few different sources of information that are worth reading on:

Rocker Guide - What is "Rocker" and why does it matter? | evo

snowboard community forums - Ippy's Snowboard Buying Guide - Page 1


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> Here are a few different sources of information that are worth reading on:
> 
> Rocker Guide - What is "Rocker" and why does it matter? | evo
> 
> snowboard community forums - Ippy's Snowboard Buying Guide - Page 1


Cool thanks man! Just read the post on evo.com. Rocker sounds like fun! And I'm not just blasting down the mountain. Most of the time I'm just jibbing and having fun not that much of a serious riding you know. 

I have been looking at this Nitro Team "Gullwing" which they say should have both some camber and some rocker. Do you know something about Nitro's "Gullwing" series? "http://nitrousa.com/en-gb/men/snowboards"

When it all comes down to the final I really just want a fun and playful board that I can ride and progress the next (at least) couple of seasons.


----------

